# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Βότανα.

## 11panos04

Να ρωτησω εδω για τα ''βοτανικά'' μου.Τωρα που δε δινω αυγοτροφη στα καρδερίνια μου,επειδη πιστευω οτι κατι τί καλο επαιρναν,οταν τους εδινα αυγοτροφη,απ τα βοτανα,μπορω να τους τα παρεχω σκετα,σε μια αυγοθηκη στο κλουβι,εχοντας τη μονιμα;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

σε ξερη μορφη ΠΑΝΟ δεν νομιζω να τα επιλεξουν χωρις να ειναι ανεμιγμενα καπου .δινε σε χλωρη οσα βρισκεις στη λαικη ή στη φυση .εναλλακτικα φτιαξε αυγοψωμο χωρις αυγα ή μονο με ασπραδι (εχω αν θες συνταγη για την τελευταια περιπτωση για οσα πουλια χρωματος  εχουν προβλημα με τις χρωστικες του κροκου ) ή ανεμειξε τα με φρυγανια (τελευταια λυση γιατι θα παιρνουν απο εκει αμυλο που θα μπορουσαν να παρουν απο τους σπορους ή απο το πολυ ανωτερο αυγοψωμο  ( σε σχεση με τη φρυγανια )οπου τα αλευρα τα επιλεγεις για την ποιοτητα και το ειδος του εσυ

----------


## 11panos04

Ξερω οτι τα τρωνε ετσι οπως εινναι,εβαζα καποτε σε αυγοθηκη,ολα τα πουλια το προτιμουν πιο πολυ αποο την αυγοτροφη μπορω να πω.Αλλα τί εγινε εν τω μεταξει.Απο τοτε ως τωρα,εχω μαθει πολλα πραγματα,κι αμφισβητω κι οσα ηξερα ή νομιζα οτι ηξερα,γι αυτο ρωταω,αν ειναι κκαλο να υπαρχει μονιμα αυγοθηκη με αυτα στο κλουβι.

Φιλικα

----------


## 11panos04

Προφανως δε γνωριζει κανεις να μου πει αν μπορω να εχω μονιμα αυγοθηκη με τα βοτανα στο κλουβι ή εστω σε τι συχνοτητα να τη βαζω κ για πόσο...Μολοταυτα,ευχαριστω για τη  βοηθεια σας.

Φιλικα

----------


## vicky_ath

Μήπως να είχες λίγη περισσότερη υπομονή Παναγιώτη??? Πέρασαν μόνο λίγες ώρες από το πρώτο σου ποστ με την ερώτηση μέχρι το δεύτερο...

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ για να σου πει καποιος εγκυρα την συχνοτητα χορηγησης αποξηραμενων σκετων βοτανων στην αυγοθηκη πρεπει να το κανει και ο ιδιος καποιο διαστημα .συνηθως τα βοτανα (σε αυτο μπορω να σου πω εγκυρα ) τα αναμιγνυουν στην αυγοτροφη οταν ειναι σε αποξηραμενη μορφη .η ποσοτητα  δεν μπορει να ειναι τεραστια γιατι καλη πχ η ριγανη αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι χορταρικο που εχει αρκετες φυτικες ινες .οταν μεγαλη ποσοτητα ινων (αν τα πουλια σου επιλεγουν με αρκετη ορεξη τα τριμμενα βοτανα ) αναμιχθει στο εντερο και με αρκετη ποσοτητα νερου ,ειναι λογικο να υπαρξει κινητικοτητα .δινε λιγα και σταδιακα αν πανε ολα καλα τα αυξανεις .παντως βοτανα και χορταρικα που μπορεις να δωσεις σε χλωρη μορφη δεν υπαρχει λογος να τα δινεις σε ξερη εκτος αυγοτροφης .η θρεπτικη τους αξια ειναι μεγαλυτερη 

τι εμαθες που σε εχει κανει να ανησυχεις;

----------


## 11panos04

> τι εμαθες που σε εχει κανει να ανησυχεις;


Οχι σχετικα με τα βοτανα.Για φαρμακα,βιταμινες,συμπληρω  ματα κι αλλα,που ειχα παρει φορα,φορα-κατηφορα να τα χρησιμοποιησω,χωρις να εχω τα χρηματα για να τα παρω,να αγχωνομαι τσαμπα και τελικα να μη χρειαζονται.Γι αυτο αμφισβητω,οπως λεω,κι αυτα που ειχα για δεδομενα.

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

Ακουω και ακουω παντου για δοσολογιες ποτε ποσο προγραμματα το ενα το αλλο...

Δεν παει καιρος που πηγα στο σπιτι ενος καλου μου φιλου και ειδα τα πουλακια του που εκτρεφει (καρδερινες και λιγα καναρινια) τα οποια ηταν πραγματικα να τα ζηλευεις!!! Πανεμορφα και υγιεστατα!!!
Τι παρατηρησα????????

Στην κλουβα πτησης που τα ειχε μεσα ειχε 3.000 διαφορετικα πραγματακια μονιμα!
Γκριτ , καρβουνακια, σπορους απο αυτο σπορους απο το αλλο ,σπορους απο εκεινο απο το παραλο, σκουλικια κατεψυγμενα σκουλικια αποξηραμενα!
Και τι δεν ειχε!!!!

Τους τα προσφερει καταβουληση και εκεινα κανουν την επιλογη τους... οπως εκεινος μου ειπε, την μια εποχη προτιμανε αυτο την αλλη εκεινο την αλλη το αλλο μετα το παραλλο!


τι να πει κανεις?????????????? δεν ξερω!!!!

Παντως εγω τα ζηλεψα τα πουλακια του και δεδομενη την επιτυχια που ειχε στην αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο που περασε, με τις καρδερινες.. με βαζει σε πολλες σκεψεις!

----------


## jk21

το παν ειναι καθαριοτητα αρα χρονος επαρκης για τον αριθμο πουλιων που εχουμε ,καθαρο πολυποικιλο μιγμα σπορων  με εξτρα σπορους ποτε ποτε εκτος της περιοδου σεπτεμβρη -αρχες δεκεμβρη ,χορταρικα εποχης σε μονιμη βαση  (ακομη και καθημερινα οχι ομως σε ποσοτητα ,σαν παροχεα των βιταμινων β κυριως που σε σπορους σε ξερη μορφη δεν υπαρχουν ολες ) καθαρο νερακι καθε μερα ,καθαρο νερακι καθε μερα ,καθαρο νερακι καθε μερα !!!! ...., το βοτανο που το αιθεριο ελαιο του εχει εγνωσμενα αντιμυκητιασιακες και αντιβακτηριακες ιδιοτητες (η ριγανη ) σε μονιμη βαση στην αυγοτροφη σε ποσοτητα 1 κουταλιας σε 100 gr αυγοτροφης (ή λιγοτερο αν επιλεξουμε και συνδιασμο με θυμαρι ή δικταμο ωστε να εχουν αθροισμα την κουταλια ) ,ή και φρεσκο αν το βρισκουμε ακομα καλυτερα,μηλοξυδο σε μεγαλη αραιωση (1 ρηχο κουταλακι στα 250 ml)  ενα συνεχομενο 10ημερο του μηνα ( και οχι κατα βουληση γιατι κανενας μυκητας δεν πεθανε σε μια μερα ) για να μην δουμε συμπτωματα που θα μας αναγκασουν να αυξησουμε την ποσοτητα ( 1 κουταλακι σε 100 ml νερο ) και βιταμινες καποιες λιγες μερες στην προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης και στην πτεροροια ή μετα απο ασθενεια και αυτες μονο αν δεν δινουμε καποιο φυσικο συμπληρωμα (γυρη ,μαγια ,σπιρουλινα ) στην αυγοτροφη ...με μια εξαιρεση οσους βαφουν με χρωστικες τα πουλια τους που η χρηση αποτοξινωτικων σκευασματων ή εκχυλισματων απο  ταραξακο ,αγκαθι μαριας ,φυλλα αγγιναρας ,χολινη αυτουσια σε σκευασμα ή σε σκονη λεκιθινης (απο οπου εξαγεται ) ειναι πιστευω αναγκαια

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημερα!!!! Στο παρων θεμα που ειναι και το πιο σχετικο, ηθελα να ρωτησω πως μπορω να συνδιασω το δικταμο, ριγανη, ταραξακο, καλεντουλα?? Δηλαδη, μπορω να τα βρασω και να τα δινω διαλυμα? για καμια εβδομαδα!! :Confused0006:

----------


## geam

για την καλέντουλα θα έλεγα οχι... τα υπόλοιπα ναι....

----------


## jk21

και καλεντουλα μπορει .αλλα θα ελεγα να την βαζει αποξηραμενη στην αυγοτροφη (τα πεταλα )

----------


## 11panos04

Βαλ τα στην αυγοτροφη,περασε τα απ το μπλεντερ κ βαζε τα μεσα,δεν υπαρχει προβλημα κανενα.

Φιλικα

----------

